# 24 gallon cube build



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

I decided on a 24 gallon cube with a GS background, some drift wood, and a waterfall. Ill be laying down hydroton, mesh, and substrate after all is cured.
The wood is attached via gorilla glue. The small container at the bottom right holds the pump, I plan putting a layer filter media between the pump and container to prevent it from clogging. The container will also give easy acess for cleaning/repair withough disturbing the layers. The lid will be on the surface, will keep frogs and bugs out. I may add some more wood to the side.









I routed one of the pieces of wood (free hand with the only bit it had... :lol: ) and put a hole in it to integrate the waterfall. I plan on having it run down some stones. If you ever need to drill Mylasian drift wood make sure you have a corded drill, it is VERY dense and my Makita couldnt power through it .
I then siliconed the tubing in so it will hold the return at the right angle. Be carefull how hard you squeeze the silicon, I popped the bottom open and wasted the tube...  The pump has an adjustable flow rate.









Im looking forward to shaping the GS.


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

Okay, I layed down the GS, and it wasn't quite as bad as I thought it would be. I made it a _bit_ too thick and "xacto'd" some of it away...about 1/2 of a little garbage bin:shock:. It is very easy to get carried away with cutting it. I might cut afew dips out and put pots in, then GS them in place as I made the areas for pots too high. Here are some shots of my rough draft...








Are there any paints I can use rather than the coco? There are alot of really cool textured paints at HD and LOWES, and all are water proof. Is there a list of specific type of paints that can be used, coatings, or sealants? The links to search funtions arent working at the moment. Any opinoins or ideas on that would be more than appreciated.


----------



## Kentanner11 (Sep 30, 2007)

I dont think I have ever seen a nano cube turned into a dart frog tank. Very creative!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I dont know about the textured paints, but for backgrounds, I like the 'flevapol' method. Basically, you mix 4 parts substrate (I like peat moss, nice and dark), 4 parts ACE brand concrete binder and sealer (about $22 for a gallon at any ACE hardware store), and 1 part water, until it has the consistency of Elmer's school glue. Smear it over the foam background (use gloves!) and let it dry. Every 24 hours, I spray it with water, then let it dry before spraying it again. After a week or two, its completely cured and rock hard. It grows moss like crazy, and plants root into it very well. I prefer to set pots into the background to place broms and such in.


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

very very nice!!


----------



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm glad to see this thread and hope to see more on it. I have a 24g aquapod that I may use for my first build.

Post more when you have the pics.


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

Okay, I layed out some hydroton, the screen and soil and ran the water feature for a couple days. I really dont like the amount of water I have to keep to run the waterfall going non stop. Im thinking of running it intermitently, maybe on a timer. Im also still toying with background covering ideas. Ive been reading alot of threads on the subject. Im going to try and find an adhesive or bonding agent that I can mix with the peat to gegt it nice and thinck, like an inch or so. I need to do more research on the plants I want and what they need to thrive long term. The range of things to cover for a sucessfull vivarium concept is truly intruiging. Ill get some poics up as soon as I choose a BG material. :wink:


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

i finally got back to making finishing my vivarium.....or at least trying to. I sprayed the BG with a textured paint, and am currently looking for a sealnt to protect it, and have drilled the bootom for drainage. I decided that I am going to run the water feature on an external pump and timer and run it a few times a day for short periods for my enjoyment rather than a source of humitidty. Ill get some pics up when I get a chance. If anyone has ideas on a good sealant that would be more than appreciated.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I see that your using a nano cube for this viv. What are you going to do as the top? I know that the lids that come with those are not sealed by any means.


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

jubjub47 said:


> I see that your using a nano cube for this viv. What are you going to do as the top? I know that the lids that come with those are not sealed by any means.


The seal on the stock hood is certainly tight enough to keep darts from escaping, but would require fine mesh and/or plexi to seal it off for FF's. I plan on using 1/4" plexi lid cut to fit with some sections of mesh for ventilation. I may or maynot get another stock hood...if I did I would just use a plexi lid on the inset of the lip, I really like the look but they are pricy. I may just go with the plexi and a 26 watt pc grow lamp. Fisrt and foremost I need to find a sealant for the background....Im just not keen on the silicone/coco look. Im suprised no ones chimed in with suggested sealants.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

You could try out the concrete binder method. I haven't used it and continue to crawl along with the silcone/coco method. I hear good things about the concrete binder method though. I've seen quite a few of the nano cubes that over heat with the stock lid on there. You may need to keep an eye on the temps once you get it going. They really make a perfect dart frog tank though as far as the size goes. We get these things returned all the time at work for hood problems and we just trash the tanks. I've never even considered trying a dart tank out of them.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

While I read you are not keen on the GS, just thought I would add that I used the Black "Touch and Foam Landscape" GS and it was easier to use than the regular GS, more controllable etc.

Probably not the answer you were wanting but thought I would add it anyway.


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

If I go stock Ill be using a single lamp, so we'll see about the heat (the DX comes with two 36 watt lamps....way over kill). As for the BG I painted on a waterproof polysomethingorother that is alleged to dry completley inert. 

I mixed in my soild, an organic mix of worm castings, peat, a bit of sphangum, and some orgainc ph balanced fertilizer. Also plumbed the draineage with a little filter and 3/8" tubing to a sump. I tossed a little flo hood on for the plants while the tank matures. I am going to order some leaf litter, springtail, and FF cultures this weekend. I'll definatley be grabbing some more plants. Ive decided to run the water fall off its own water source from an external pump for practical reasons and incase I want to experiment in the future. The final touches wil be some drip lines that Ill run with water that I gather from the drainage sump, the stand, and a fogger. Heresa shot of the tank with some plants thrown in for effect, Ill probably only be keeping the airs and perhaps the pothos. Im glad I finally got back around to it.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Very cool. I like those little vines


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nicholas OConnor said:


> waterproof polysomethingorother


I bet that's hard to market  Kinda like the whatchamacallit candy bar.

It looks like a nice setup...seems like you thought it out pretty well.


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

I just picked up some more plants today, Ive got all of my tall plants in that will eventually form somewhat of a canopy. Now I need to get afew tiny broms, a little fern, and a couple more mosses to complete the foliage. Im thinking ricca on the wood, as I have a dripline to each piece, and perhaps attaching a planted ledge on one of the sides with a mini orchid sp. in it. 
I introduced some springtails today, and buried a cup of vermiculite/charcol mix with screening on the top...hopefully it will provide shelter for them to keep up with consumtion. Sort of like a "refugium". Ill be setting up cultures of weevils, FF's (mel and hy) , and mini mealworms once I get my frogs in this coming week. 
Im on the verge of getting some tincts, maybe cobalts. I;m having trouble deciding on what to put in there. I have QT tanks up, 5 27 qt. sterilites....and am still debating on what to put int there.
I have come to realise that Im going to have mutliple vivs, and multiple species.
What would some of the veterans of put in thier first viv's (if it is diff. from what you did)? I think Im going to keep the Exoterras I put up for trade recently....I can already see where this is headed!


----------



## Nick_ (Mar 24, 2008)

With the new plants, just a few, and a new piece of wood to extend the BG to the FG. I plan on the majotity of the wood eventually beign covered in some sort of moss, or small leaf vine from bg to fg. I've decided on my broms and may have my frogs this week if everything goes well. Im going to drill and plant my exoterras and sterilites, as well as seed them with ST's and predatory mites (only in the QT and temp emclosures, not going to seed the displays with hypohosis.).


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I really like the depth in this tank! 

Any updates, Nick?

Cheers,


----------

